# Good Harpsichord Albums



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've started making a playlist and want to add to it. Any recommendations would be great!


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

François Couperin - l'Apothéose de Lulli pour Deux Clavecins
Elisabeth Jacquet De La Guerre - Pieces de Clavecin
Froberger - The Strasbourg Manuscript
Carlos de Seixas - Harpsichord Sonatas


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

You can find quite a few for free download at the site linked below, composers include BAch, Buxtehude, Scarlatti, Purcell, Handel, performers include Lionel Rogg, Sylvia Marlowe, Derek Adlam, Collegium Musicum Paris,Harold Lester, George Malcolm, Isolde Ahlgrimm, Nicholas Danbury, Lorenz Mikulas.

Clicking on the "album cover" gives you the equivalent of sleeve notes, clicking on individual titles takes you to that track which you can listen to, by using right click whilst it's playing opens a drop pown menu, select "Save as" which then allows you to set where to save.

http://www.baroquemusic.org/bmlcatalogue.html


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks to both of you. I have added much to my playlist, .


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh there's so many. This one is an amazing listen: http://www.harmoniamundi.com/#!/albums/1866
Also, check out Sweelinck, Buxtehude and definitely Froberger.


----------

